# First betta tank.



## mullins.cody.l23 (11 mo ago)

Had fish in the past but never really stuck with it but having just one seems more meaningful. Liking it alot more so far


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Great job! Your tank looks beautiful and your betta looks very happy, thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi @mullins.cody.l23! Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing your tank! It looks great!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Your tank is awesome and your Betta is such a handsome boy!!! What's his name?


----------



## mullins.cody.l23 (11 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Your tank is awesome and your Betta is such a handsome boy!!! What's his name?


Phillip


----------



## bettagirl100 (12 mo ago)

Welcome! 
Woah, that tank is beautiful! Hopefully the snail will keep the algae under control, it’s not much fun when it gets overloaded with algae like mine.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome! Thanks for shring your tank and your beautiful boy!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Wow! Your tank is gorgeous! I love your snail! He’s so cute. You’ve got yourself a very handsome and lucky betta fish! Best of luck and welcome to the forum! 😊


----------



## lyzidiadelua1366 (11 mo ago)

i really like what you done 

im trying one out one my next tank, from green Aqua, they make som wild scapes


----------



## mullins.cody.l23 (11 mo ago)

YogisMom said:


> Wow! Your tank is gorgeous! I love your snail! He’s so cute. You’ve got yourself a very handsome and lucky betta fish! Best of luck and welcome to the forum! 😊


Thanks! Me too, might get another to be safe


----------



## mullins.cody.l23 (11 mo ago)

lyzidiadelua1366 said:


> i really like what you done
> 
> im trying one out one my next tank, from green Aqua, they make som wild scapes


Thanks!
Honestly just went to petsmart and bought random plants. Haha, a few i used a while back in other attempts at a planted tank


----------



## Jefeaquatics (Jan 6, 2022)

Beautiful tank, if you wanted, you could use aquascaping glue from aquarium co-op to add anubias petite to the wood.


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Jefeaquatics said:


> Beautiful tank, if you wanted, you could use aquascaping glue from aquarium co-op to add anubias petite to the wood.


You can also just get regular superglue and use that.

Actually, now that I look at the tank again: do you know, @mullins.cody.l23, if that plant in the front left is an anubias ? I don't know how well Petsmart labels their plants. If it is anubias and you've buried the rhizome (the hard bit that the leaves come out of) it can rot and kill the plant. It's best if you can glue it onto a piece of hardscape (rock or wood). Or you can just bury the roots and leave the rhizome exposed.


----------



## mullins.cody.l23 (11 mo ago)

update decided to re scape it a few weeks ago. The grass on the left started to melt so I trimmed it and it's slowly growing back. Spread out the hair grass to fill out the empty spaces. I like how it turned out. Alot easier to clean the front of the tank also which is nice. What do you guys think?


----------

